# Charles Wright/Guillermo Pizarro "A Handsome God Within Us"



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

I recently had my first recording come out on a small New York based record label. The album was a split release that I shared with another composer/musician and is on the site for free download. I'm just curious to know whether anyone has feedback on the album or whether anyone on this forum finds it interesting.

Thanks!

(you can download it from the website here):

http://www.seven1878.com/releases.html


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

Nothing?  

Should I have posted this in the non-classical genres? It's certainly not traditionally "classical" but it is definitely a composition.


----------

